# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  أبحث عن مخطوط التذييل والتكميل لأبي حيان الأندلسي

## القلم النابض

..


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الأخوة الكرام ، بادئ الأمر أشكر جميع القائمين على هذا الموقع المبارك ، وجعل الله جهدهم في ميزان حسناتهم ..

أتمنى أن أُزود بنسخة مخطوطة للتذييل والتكميل ، علماً بأن المطبوع منه بتحقيق الدكتور هنداوي 6 مجلدات فقط ، ولا يعدل إلا ثلث المصنف ، آمل أن أجد المخطوط لحاجتي الماسة إليها وشكراً 


أخوكم

القلم النابض

----------


## القلم النابض

..

هل المخطوط غير متاح ؟

----------


## الدكتور مروان

> ..
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> الأخوة الكرام ، بادئ الأمر أشكر جميع القائمين على هذا الموقع المبارك ، وجعل الله جهدهم في ميزان حسناتهم ..
> أتمنى أن أُزود بنسخة مخطوطة للتذييل والتكميل ، علماً بأن المطبوع منه بتحقيق الدكتور هنداوي 6 مجلدات فقط ، ولا يعدل إلا ثلث المصنف ، آمل أن أجد المخطوط لحاجتي الماسة إليها وشكراً 
> أخوكم
> القلم النابض


*أخي الحبيب القلم النابض
ليتك تعرفنا بسعادتكم
إن أخي الباحث الأستاذ الدكتور حسن هنداوي
المتخصص في اللغة العربية وعلومها
لم يكمل تحقيق الكتاب الذي باشر به منذ سنوات طويلة
إلا بسبب النقص في مخطوطاته
ولذلك سحب طبع الكتاب من دار القلم بدمشق
ناشرة الكتاب
متأملا نسخا خطية كاملة للكتاب
وشكرا لك*

----------


## القلم النابض

..

استاذي الفاضل ..

أشكرك على الرد ، لكن على حد علمي أن للمخطوط أكثر من نسخة ومصورة في كثير من المكتبات التي تعنى بمثل تلك المخطوطات . ففي المملكة توجد مصورة عن مخطوط في مكتبة جامعة الإمام ، كذلك في مكتبة الجامعة الإسلامية ، وفي مكتبة الحرم النبوي . ولكن لكثرة المواضع التي أحتاج إلى توثيقه في بحثي تمنيت ان يكون المخطوط متاحاً عبر شبكة الانترنت كي يسهل العودة إليه متى احتجت إليه .

أما بالنسبة لتحقيق الدكتور فإنني قد أفدت منه الكثير ، وآمل من الله أن يتمم له إتمام الكتاب ، ويكتبه في موازين حسناته ..

شاكراً لك تواجدك الكريم

----------


## القلم النابض

..
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

الأخوة الفاضل ، وأخص منهم الدكتور مروان .

بارك الله لكم في أعماركم ، وبلغكم شهر رمضان ، وأحسن إليكم بإتمامه ، ويسَّر لكم صيامه وقيامه ، 

لقد يسَّر الله لي بنسخة مصورة من المخطوط ، وهي بحوزتي ، وقد أرفقت بالرد صورتين من أول الجزء الرابع .

في حالة رغبة أحد ما بها ، فليخبرني أسهل طريقة لتحميلها على هذا المنتدى المبارك ، علماً بأن حجم الأجزاء الثلاثة 110 ميجا بايت .

كما يَّسر الله لي نسخة من كتاب المغني لابن فلاح ، وشرح التسهيل للمرادي . 

وفقني الله وإياكم لكل خير

----------


## الدكتور مروان

*
أخي الكريم الفاضل القلم النابض
حمدا لله أنه يسر لك أمورك
وسهل عليك بحوثك
وليتك تستطيع تحميل ماعندك هنا حتى تتم به الفائدة للجميع
وبالنسبة لـ :
شرح التسهيل الفوائد وتكميل المقاصد ؛ لابن مالك ،
وهو بشرح الحسن بن قاسم المرادي ، فأفيدك علما
أن هذا الكتاب طبع في مجلدين 
بدراسة وتحقيق الأستاذ الدكتور ناصر حسين علي 
في (1350 )صفحة
بدار سعد الدين بدمشق ، وذلك في صيف 2007 م
وجاءني الكتاب هدية من الدار ، في هذا الصيف
وجزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## مروان الحسني

( في حالة رغبة أحد ما بها ، فليخبرني أسهل طريقة لتحميلها على هذا المنتدى المبارك ، علماً بأن حجم الأجزاء الثلاثة 110 ميجا بايت .

كما يَّسر الله لي نسخة من كتاب المغني لابن فلاح ، وشرح التسهيل للمرادي . )

ليت الإخوة ييسروا وضع هذه الكتب في الملتقى ...

----------


## شرابي سالم بن أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي مروان الحسني، اتمنى أن تبعث لي بمخطوط التذييل على بريدي الإلكتروني:charabi76  @maktoob.com
وجزاك الله كل خير، لأني أحضر لرسالة ماجستير تتعلق بالجانب النحوي عند ابي حيان، وإن كان لديك مؤلفات أخرى له او عنه فارجوا أن تتكرم علي بها.

----------


## رأفـــت المعيقلي

أشكر..جميع القائمين على هذا المنتدى... ولا سيما القلم النابض ؛ على الجهد المذووووووول؛؛؛؛؛
 وتقبلووووو تحيااااااتي......

----------


## أبو المعتز القرشي

القلم النابض ارجو مراجعة الخاص ..

-------------
شرابي سالم بن أحمد ارجو مراجعة الخاص ..

----------


## محمد الحازمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كم بحثت عن نسخة من المخطوط ولم أجد نسخة منه 
فحبذا من الأخوة موافاتنا بنسخة منه 
وجزاكم الله ألف خير

----------


## السراقبي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
الأخوة الأفاضل
فيما يتعلق بكتاب التذييل والتكميل لأبي حيان الأندلسي، فقد قام بتحقيقه أولاً الدكتور حسن هنداوي وقد صدر منه سبعة أجزاء (بتقسيم المحقق) وهو محقق عن المخطوطات التالية: 
1- نسخة كوبريلي، وهي نسخة كاملة في 9 أجزاء وعدد أوراقها 1792 ورقة، أرقام الحفظ: 1475-1483
2- نسخة الأسكوريال، 5 أجزاء (الأول والثاني والخامس)، رقم الحفظ: 52، 53، 54، 56، 57 ومنها صورة في مكتبة جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود بالأرقام التالية: ف 5977، ف 5990، ف 5991، ف 5993، ف 5994 وعدد الأوراق على الترتيب: [230، 207، 229، 248، 275 ورقة]
ويوجد من الجزء الخامس نسحة أخرى في الأسكوريال، برقم: 55 [278 ورقة]
3- الجزء الرابع، مكتبة الأوقاف بالخزانة العامة بالرباط، برقم: 212 ق [292 ورقة]، وفي جامعة الأمام محمد بن سعود صورة عنه برقم: 6333
4- الجزء الأخير، مكتبة ولي الدين جار الله، برقم: 1910 [245 ورقة]، وفي معهد إحياء المخطوطات العربية بالقاهرة صورة عنه برقم: 56 نحو 
5- نسخة الأحمدية بحلب، محفوظة بمكتبة الأسد بالأرقام: 14179-14185 وهي سبعة أجزاء [قال د. هندواي: كثر فيها التحريف والتصحيف والخرم]
6- الجزء الأول، دار الكتب المصرية، برقم: 6017 [243 ورقة]
7- الجزء الأول، دار الكتب المصرية، برقم: 6016 [قال د. هندواي: كثر فيها التحريف والتصحيف والخرم] وفي جامعة الأمام محمد نسخة مصورة عنها، برقم: ف 7322
8- الجزء السابع، دار الكتب المصرية، برقم: 61 نحو [178 ورقة]
9- الجزء السابع، دار الكتب المصرية، برقم: 460 نحو [188 ورقة]
10- الأجزاء الثالث والرابع والخامس والسادس، دار الكتب المصرية، برقم: 62 نحو [238 ورقة، 261 ورقة، 267 ورقة، 282 ورقة] وفي مكتبة جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود صورة عنها بالأرقام: ف 7324، ف 7325، ف 7326، ف 7327
11- الأجزاء الخامس والسادس والسابع وجزء لم يذكر رقمه، دار الكتب المصرية، برقم: 465 نحو [163، 175، 198، 171 ورقة]
12- نسخة كاملة الأجزاء، مكتبة نور عثمانية، برقم: 4562 [933 ورقة]
13- نسخة كاملة الأجزاء، مكتبة الفاتح، برقم: 4914-4917 [2148 ورقة] وهي موافقة لنسخة كوبريلي
أما الأجزاء السبعة الصادرة فهي توافق تقريباً الجزأين الأول والثاني بتقسيم المؤلف.
وقد قام والدي د. وليد محمد السراقبي -حفظه الله- بتحقيق الجزء الأول منه (أطروحة دكتوراه) سنة 2000 عن نسخة الأسكوريال برقم: 52، ونسخة دار الكتب المصرية، برقم: 6016، ونسخة الأحمدية.
كما يوجد أحد عشرة نسخة من الكتاب في مركز الملك فيصل للبحوث والدراسات الإسلامية، وهي مصورات عن النسخ السابقة وسأقوم بإضافة أرقام الحفظ والوصف فور الحصول عليها.
وفي إدارة المخطوطات والمكتبات الإسلامية بالكويت مصورات عن نسخ الأسكوريال، وهذا عنوانهم:
الكويت - العديلية - قطعة3 شارع سلطان الكليب- منزل 28 - ص.ب 36 الروضة 73461 
تلفون : 2560713 / 2547893 / 2547894 / 2555472 فاكس 2555461
وكما ترون يا أصحاب أن عدد اوراق الكتاب كثيرة وأظن أنه من الصعب على أحد تصوريها كلها ورفعها على الأنترنت فإنها تتطلب من الجهد ما ينوء عن أولي العصبة، وبارك الله فيكم ووفقكم.
وأرجو من الأخوة الذين يستطيعون رفع أي من تلك المخطوطات ألا يترددوا في ذلك ولهم الجر والحسبان عند الله تعالى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## شرابي سالم بن أحمد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو من الأخ أبي المعتز ان يراجع رسائله الخاصة، او أن يتصل بي عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني:charabi76  @maktoob.com

----------


## شرابي سالم بن أحمد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحي جزاك الله كل خير، فهل يمكن أن تزودني برسالة زالدكم في تحقيق الجزء الأول من التذييل
إن توفرت بصيغة pdf
والسلام عليكم

----------


## خالد هنداوي

> *أخي الحبيب القلم النابض
> ليتك تعرفنا بسعادتكم
> إن أخي الباحث الأستاذ الدكتور حسن هنداوي
> المتخصص في اللغة العربية وعلومها
> لم يكمل تحقيق الكتاب الذي باشر به منذ سنوات طويلة
> إلا بسبب النقص في مخطوطاته
> ولذلك سحب طبع الكتاب من دار القلم بدمشق
> ناشرة الكتاب
> متأملا نسخا خطية كاملة للكتاب
> وشكرا لك*


سعادة الدكتور مروان المحترم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد:
فإن القاعدة الأصولية تقول: إن كنت ناقلاً فالصحة أو مدعيًا فالدليل، فمن أخبرك أن الدكتور حسن هنداوي قد سحب كتبه من دار القلم بسبب النقص في مخطوطات كتاب التذييل والتكميل ؟؟؟؟ 
ومن أخبرك أن الدكتور حسن هنداوي لم يقف على نسخة كاملة من كتاب التذييل والتكميل؟؟؟
وهل نظرت - قبل أن تنشر ما نشرت - في وصف النسخ المخطوطة في مقدمة الجزء الأول من كتاب التذييل والتكميل ؟؟
ومن أخبرك أن الدكتور حسن هنداوي لم يستمر في تحقيق الكتاب المذكور بسبب عدم وجود نسخ كاملة منه؟؟؟
ولماذا لم تصحح ما ذكره القلم النابض من أنه لم يصدر من الكتاب سوى ستة أجزاء مع العلم أن المطبوع هو ثمانية أجزاء، أو أنك لا تعلم عدد الأجزاء المطبوعة من الكتاب؟

----------


## أبو إبراهيم عفا الله عنه

12- نسخة كاملة الأجزاء، مكتبة نور عثمانية، برقم: 4562 [933 ورقة]

هذه النسخة يوجد منها نسخة مصورة في المكتبة المركزية في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود في الرياض، والمكتبة لديها خدمة نسخ المخطوط على سي دي بتكلفة 15 ريال لكل 100 لوحة، يعني تكلفة هذه النسخة سيكون في حدود 135 ريالاً فقط.

----------


## خالد هنداوي

الدكتور حسن هنداوي هو من صور هذه النسخة من مكتبة نور عثمانية وقدمها لمكتبة جامعة الإمام وهي مذكورة في مقدمة الجزء الأول من كتاب التذييل والتكميل

----------


## الدكتور مروان

> سعادة الدكتور مروان المحترم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد:
> فإن القاعدة الأصولية تقول: إن كنت ناقلاً فالصحة أو مدعيًا فالدليل، فمن أخبرك أن الدكتور حسن هنداوي قد سحب كتبه من دار القلم بسبب النقص في مخطوطات كتاب التذييل والتكميل ؟؟؟؟ 
> ومن أخبرك أن الدكتور حسن هنداوي لم يقف على نسخة كاملة من كتاب التذييل والتكميل؟؟؟
> وهل نظرت - قبل أن تنشر ما نشرت - في وصف النسخ المخطوطة في مقدمة الجزء الأول من كتاب التذييل والتكميل ؟؟
> ومن أخبرك أن الدكتور حسن هنداوي لم يستمر في تحقيق الكتاب المذكور بسبب عدم وجود نسخ كاملة منه؟؟؟
> ولماذا لم تصحح ما ذكره القلم النابض من أنه لم يصدر من الكتاب سوى ستة أجزاء مع العلم أن المطبوع هو ثمانية أجزاء، أو أنك لا تعلم عدد الأجزاء المطبوعة من الكتاب؟


أخي الكريم الفاضل خالد
كل ما كتبته حول هذا الكتاب كان نقلا حرفيا عن دار القلم بدمشق
حيث زرتهم من ثلاث سنوات تقريبا
 وطلبت منهم الكتاب ، وفوجئت بردهم الذي ذكرته آنفا
فأنا كتبت ما كتبت رواية عن هذه الدار
وليس لديهم أي نسخة من هذا الكتاب
وسوف أتصل بهم من جديد ؛ لأتأكد مما قلته
وأنا لم أطلع على الكتاب في كافة طبعاته
لأنه لو كان في دار القلم بدمشق ؛ لاشتريته كاملا
شكرا لك ، وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الحارث العابد

رجاء من الاخوة المهتمين بكتاب التذييل والتكميل رفع الجزء السابع والثامن أو نسخة من المخطوط وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

رجاء من الاخوة المهتمين بكتاب التذييل والتكميل رفع الجزء السابع والثامن أو نسخة من المخطوط ، وكذا شرح المرادي والدماميني ، مخطوطا أو مطبوعا وأجزل الله لكم الأجر والثواب !

----------


## أبو إبراهيم عفا الله عنه

لدي نسخة من (نور عثمانية) وهي كاملة ، لكن حجمها كبير جدا (1.88) قيقا .. فمن الأفضل مراسلة الجهات التي لديها نسخة من هذه المخطوطة للحصول عليها.

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

أبا إبراهيم أحسن الله إليك ! إن استطعت رفعها فارفع رفع الله قدرك ! إلى أن يقضي الله أمرا كان مفعولا ، أحسن الله إليك وإلى سائر الرجال الأفذاذ المرابطين على ثغور العلم في هذا المنتدى القوي المتين وأمثاله من المنتديات المباركه ، الحمد لله الذي لم يخل أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من رجال يقومون على أمر هذا الدين على بصيرة !!!!!!!!!

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

كثيرا ما نكتب ولا يرد ! فإلى الله المشتكى

----------


## أبو إبراهيم عفا الله عنه

يا أخي الكريم حجم الملف بعد تخفيضه (447) ميقا .. كيف أرفع لك ملفاً بهذا الحجم ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

استعن بذوي الخبرة أعانك الله

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

استعن بذوي الخبرة أعانك الله

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

وليتك تستطيع تحميل ماعندك هنا حتى تتم به الفائدة للجميع
وبالنسبة لـ :
شرح التسهيل الفوائد وتكميل المقاصد ؛ لابن مالك ،
وهو بشرح الحسن بن قاسم المرادي ، فأفيدك علما
أن هذا الكتاب طبع في مجلدين 
بدراسة وتحقيق الأستاذ الدكتور ناصر حسين علي 
في (1350 )صفحة
بدار سعد الدين بدمشق ، وذلك في صيف 2007 م
وجاءني الكتاب هدية من الدار ، في هذا الصيف
وجزاك الله خيرا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ألا من رافع رفع الله قدره !!!!!!!!!! ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

وليتك تستطيع تحميل ماعندك هنا حتى تتم به الفائدة للجميع
وبالنسبة لـ :
شرح التسهيل الفوائد وتكميل المقاصد ؛ لابن مالك ،
وهو بشرح الحسن بن قاسم المرادي ، فأفيدك علما
أن هذا الكتاب طبع في مجلدين 
بدراسة وتحقيق الأستاذ الدكتور ناصر حسين علي 
في (1350 )صفحة
بدار سعد الدين بدمشق ، وذلك في صيف 2007 م
وجاءني الكتاب هدية من الدار ، في هذا الصيف
وجزاك الله خيرا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ألا من رافع رفع الله قدره !!!!!!!!!! ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

جزاك الله خيرا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ألا من رافع رفع الله قدره !!!!!!!!!! ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

لماذا ساد الصمت ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

لماذا ساد الصمت ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ! !!!!

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

_أجيبوا عباد الله !_

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

وليتك تستطيع تحميل ماعندك هنا حتى تتم به الفائدة للجميع
وبالنسبة لـ :
شرح التسهيل الفوائد وتكميل المقاصد ؛ لابن مالك ،
وهو بشرح الحسن بن قاسم المرادي ، فأفيدك علما
أن هذا الكتاب طبع في مجلدين 
بدراسة وتحقيق الأستاذ الدكتور ناصر حسين علي 
في (1350 )صفحة
بدار سعد الدين بدمشق ، وذلك في صيف 2007 م
وجاءني الكتاب هدية من الدار ، في هذا الصيف
وجزاك الله خيرا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ألا من رافع رفع الله قدره !!!!!!!!!! ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

_أجيبوا عباد الله !_

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

وليتك تستطيع تحميل ماعندك هنا حتى تتم به الفائدة للجميع
وبالنسبة لـ :
شرح التسهيل الفوائد وتكميل المقاصد ؛ لابن مالك ،
وهو بشرح الحسن بن قاسم المرادي ، فأفيدك علما
أن هذا الكتاب طبع في مجلدين 
بدراسة وتحقيق الأستاذ الدكتور ناصر حسين علي 
في (1350 )صفحة
بدار سعد الدين بدمشق ، وذلك في صيف 2007 م
وجاءني الكتاب هدية من الدار ، في هذا الصيف
وجزاك الله خيرا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ألا من رافع رفع الله قدره !!!!!!!!!! ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
_أجيبوا عباد الله !_

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

وليتك تستطيع تحميل ماعندك هنا حتى تتم به الفائدة للجميع
وبالنسبة لـ :
شرح التسهيل الفوائد وتكميل المقاصد ؛ لابن مالك ،
وهو بشرح الحسن بن قاسم المرادي ، فأفيدك علما
أن هذا الكتاب طبع في مجلدين 
بدراسة وتحقيق الأستاذ الدكتور ناصر حسين علي 
في (1350 )صفحة
بدار سعد الدين بدمشق ، وذلك في صيف 2007 م
وجاءني الكتاب هدية من الدار ، في هذا الصيف
وجزاك الله خيرا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ألا من رافع رفع الله قدره !!!!!!!!!! ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
_أجيبوا عباد الله !_

----------


## الكلدي بن الكلدي

كم أنا بحاجة إلى التذييل والتكميل ، أعان الله الجميع في تيسير الحصول عليه ، ويا حبذا كاملاً .

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

أجيبوا عباد الله !

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

أين أنت أيها الأخ الكريم أحمد البكري لمثل هذا !  أظنه لا يصعب على مثلك مثل هذا ، أعانك الله ، قواك الله ، زاداك الله بالإيمان إيمانا وبالإحسان إحسانا !

----------


## ابومنتظر

أخي مروان الحسني، اتمنى أن تبعث لي بمخطوط التذييل,على البريد الالكتروني dyer1.iraq@yahoo.com وجزاك الله الخير لأني بأمس الحاجة لهذه المخطوطة كي اكمل معلومات البحث... الف شكر مقدما على كل الجهود المبذوله

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

ألا رفع المخطوط هنا لتعم الفائدة إن كان ثم رفع  ، أحسن الله إليكم ، والأجر والثواب على الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

